# 7900 Bottom Bracket



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

So I just picked up a new 7950 crank and plan on installing it. I will be replacing the FSA bottom bracket with a new DA 7900. My question is: Should I upgrade the bottom bracket to something else before I install? Possibly Chris King, will I notice any difference or is it just a waste of money? I know the stock Sram BB's have had some difficulties, but I have not heard anything about DA 7900.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

If you already have the 7900 then I would install it and forget about it.


----------

